# Halloween 08 Looks/Face charts/Video



## Ciara (Sep 30, 2008)

Just came across this video on Youtube.

Its pretty cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Just thought I'd share.....

YouTube - MÂ·AÂ·C Fantasticals


----------



## Susanne (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: MAC Fantasticals Video*

Awesome, a great video! Thank you! I love the looks.


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 30, 2008)

If there's already a thread on this, sorry! Didn't see one..

I was checking out the Face Charts for Halloween that are up now (not sure when they popped up but I just saw them), they are cool!

M·A·C Cosmetics | Halloween

I like how some fade into a pic of a model wearing the look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I LOVE Tronika!! I so wish I could pull that off.. I'm going to practice and see what I can come up with, but I am going to try and base my costume off of this look, it's awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Which ones do you guys/gals like best?


----------



## aziajs (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Halloween 08 Looks/Face charts*

I like how they show the look on a real face too!  Great idea.

Too bad you can only see half of the looks on real people.


----------



## Purity (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Halloween 08 Looks/Face charts*

Too bad there are only pictures of half of the looks, I want to see them all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: never mind, I can see them if I click at "look details"


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Halloween 08 Looks/Face charts*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Too bad you can only see half of the looks on real people._

 
I know!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would really like to see Tronika on an actual, 3-dimensional face! It's easier to copy when you can see the placement on a person..


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Halloween 08 Looks/Face charts*

OOOOOH!! I like how the incoorporated male models too!

That way it's inviting to guys to try the makeup (looks, lol). Smart move, showing that.


----------



## lipshock (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: MAC Fantasticals Video*

That video was amazing!  I couldn't look away!

It also made me miss working for MAC, well sort of.  Then I remembered that I wasn't doing cool stuff like that every day.  :]


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: MAC Fantasticals Video*

This is great! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Halloween 08 Looks/Face charts*

Did you guys see this?


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Halloween 08 Looks/Face charts*

^thats my fave. The skeleton


----------



## pat (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Halloween 08 Looks/Face charts*

I really want to try the Tribal look on my little brother... I think it'll look sooooo cool! hahaha


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Halloween 08 Looks/Face charts*

The Skeleton is fantastic!  Scary and creative and wonderful. ;-)


----------



## knoxydoll (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Halloween 08 Looks/Face charts*

I like the wood one. Makes me rethink what I want to be for Halloween.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: MAC Fantasticals Video*

Great vid.  Thanks for the link.  I am merging this with the thread on Halloween looks.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 1, 2008)

the doll face one is scary.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 1, 2008)

I think my favorite is the Space Diva look, or the Amphibian. 

I'm surprised there aren't as many looks this year. Usually there's about 4 or 5 to every category, which is what I was expecting.


----------



## ..kels* (Oct 1, 2008)

love the video. thanks for posting!


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 1, 2008)

I totally fell in love with the Amphibian, too bad I don't have any occasion to make me look like that.


----------



## MacNeill59 (Oct 1, 2008)

I WAS THERE!!!!! You can see me watching the artist at work at 1:31 I think... I was the assistant for this whole shoot. In a nutshell, one of the most amazing things I have ever witnessed, and I learned more then I could ever describe.


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacNeill59* 

 
_I WAS THERE!!!!! You can see me watching the artist at work at 1:31 I think... I was the assistant for this whole shoot. In a nutshell, one of the most amazing things I have ever witnessed, and I learned more then I could ever describe._

 
Lucky you!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacNeill59* 

 
_I WAS THERE!!!!! You can see me watching the artist at work at 1:31 I think... I was the assistant for this whole shoot. In a nutshell, one of the most amazing things I have ever witnessed, and I learned more then I could ever describe._

 
What a fantastic experience!  In the words of the great Napolean (Dynamite, that is): Luuuuuckeeey!


----------



## Purity (Oct 2, 2008)

How about these facecharts on facebook, does anyone know if they're part of the halloween face charts aswell? MAC Cosmetics's Photos | Facebook


----------



## User49 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Halloween Facecharts up on US website*

Don't know if it has already been mentioned but the Halloween stuff is up on the us mac site...

M·A·C Cosmetics | Halloween


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Halloween Facecharts up on US website*

ahhhh none of them are that great Im sad now... guess Ill get one of the old ones


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Halloween Facecharts up on US website*

yeah, they suck ass this year!  and why are there so few compared to past years?

not impressed at all!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Halloween Facecharts up on US website*

Paint sticks on regular site <3


----------



## Nightvamp (Oct 5, 2008)

*mac halloween face charts*

a lot of mac halloween face charts:
YouTube - Mac Halloween Face Charts


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Halloween Facecharts up on US website*

Merging with existing thread on this topic.


----------



## Nightvamp (Oct 5, 2008)

YouTube - Mac Halloween Face Charts

2008 and before halloween looks


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: mac halloween face charts*


----------



## peacelover18 (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: mac halloween face charts*

Here's a bunch:

MAC Color Story Collections & Face Charts: Halloween


----------



## ms.marymac (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Halloween Facecharts up on US website*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_yeah, they suck ass this year!  and why are there so few compared to past years?

not impressed at all!_

 
Because they made it a PITA to submit them....lol.  You had to take pics step by step and include detailed instructions, or create a video of the look applied on a model.  I usually submit one every year and I didn't have the patience to do all that.  On the other hand, it makes it a little easier to execute when someone hands you a woodnymph/robot/exploding showgirl facechart that they have printed from the website.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 7, 2008)

Have you guys seen the OTHER face charts that are posted on MAC's Facebook page?!?!?!  Amazing.  Much better than those on the site.

MAC Cosmetics's Photos - MÂ·AÂ·C Halloween Face Charts | Facebook

HERE ARE A FEW OF THEM:


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG can you post some more images of the Halloween face charts from facebooks? I wanna cant see some sites but I need to see more!!!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3773519* 

 
_OMG can you post some more images of the Halloween face charts from facebooks? I wanna cant see some sites but I need to see more!!!_

 
Here are the rest:


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey friends! I have a related question: Is Bright Sunshine going to be permanent in the regular line from now on, or will it go back to being a PRO product once halloweener is over? It looks soo pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA!


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry double post!


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 9, 2008)

Anddd a triple post!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Hey friends! I have a related question: Is Bright Sunshine going to be permanent in the regular line from now on, or will it go back to being a PRO product once halloweener is over? It looks soo pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA!_

 
It will go back to being a pro only product once Halloween is over.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 20, 2008)

From the MAC Facebook fan photos:

“Princess Jade” created by M·A·C Make-up Artist Krisztián Makkai, Hungary












It's actually much prettier on the skin than I ever would have imagined!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 20, 2008)

^^^ the facechart is wicked scary, but the actual look is gorgeous.  the lips are still creepy.


----------

